# Which phone to buy



## deleted15032012 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I wan to buy a new phone nd by budget is Max 20000/-. I am looking for one particular feature that is: " I can find the Place of the Person who is calling me at no time". I have heared some application named "True Caller" having the same feature but will it work.

How about Blackberry Curve 3G is this phone have this features.

Please help me 
Bipeen N Desai
ray:ray:ray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I got True Caller from the Android Market.


----------



## deleted15032012 (Feb 11, 2010)

wht abt Nokia E5 it consist of "Symbian OS v9.3, Series 60 rel. 3.2" will True Caller work on this OS?

If not then which phone shuld i buy?

Does any phone have this facility without installing any software?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Buy one that supports the android market.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

I just had a look on the android market, I'm on HTC desire which is a brilliant phone BTW. 

I searched True Caller but I didn't find an app named that but some other apps saying they can give you additional information about the number calling. 

What exactly is it you want the phone to do? If its do able on any phone, Android will most likely have it or replicated it.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Just did some more searching, I downloaded the real truecaller app from its official website and it works on Nokia, Android, iPhone ect. It's free at first and I'm not sure if it will cost anything. 

You will need to have 3g or WiFi connected when people phone you so it can search through all the yellow and white pages and other places of reference. There are several facilities which the app offers such as security. It works all over the world. 

Just Google "truecaller" and the first website should be the official one. Have a look, I'm gonna keep it on my phone and test it


----------



## Jellychristian (May 10, 2011)

Hi friends any mobile phone you buy but keep the plan pay as you go phones for your convenient usage. This plan am using from many years and i save lot of many from useless schemes.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

MrDan said:


> Just did some more searching, I downloaded the real truecaller app from its official website and it works on Nokia, Android, iPhone ect. It's free at first and I'm not sure if it will cost anything.
> 
> You will need to have 3g or WiFi connected when people phone you so it can search through all the yellow and white pages and other places of reference. There are several facilities which the app offers such as security. It works all over the world.
> 
> Just Google "truecaller" and the first website should be the official one. Have a look, I'm gonna keep it on my phone and test it


Thanks for that info. I am going to try it later on.


----------



## deleted15032012 (Feb 11, 2010)

Does this TrueCaller work on Blackberry? If yes the which Blackberry sholuld i bye?


----------

